# Tee Box Nightmares



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey everybody! I'm 14 and right now am shooting well. My last 3 rounds were 82, 81, 83 so I'm pretty consistent. My goal by the end of the summer is to be shooting in the high 70's on regular basis. My short game has really stepped up and I'm putting lights out. The weakest part of my game is off the tee. I was using a Nike NDS 9.5 driver and was slicing it to the right just about every time so my dads buddy let me have his Titleist 983 9.5 driver and I'm hooking it now. If I could hit most of the fairways I know I could be a great golfer. My tee shots are costing me many strokes and its really annoying considering that is one of the easiest parts of the game. I really have no idea what to do. I've tried messing with my grip, stance, swing, everything but nothing is working. If anybody has suggestions, tips or advice as to what i should do it would be greatly appreciated.

-thanks


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well the first thing I would suggest would be to have a pro or golf teacher look at your swing and stuff to see what is going wrong.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope to see one soon.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

DO NOT CHANGE YOUR FUNDAMENTALS !!!!! unless your are really dedicated to do so. If not you will cause alot of uncertainity about your golf swing....but yea we cannot tell you anything w/o seeing your swing ..it would be near impossible...


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

You said you have changed drivers, what shafts were in both drivers?

Does your swing differ greatly from your iron play swing?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Slice with one driver, and a hook with the other? Sounds like a shaft flex issue to me..see a good pro, sounds to me, like you may just be using the wrong equipment.

edited:

LOL! I jsut noticed the Big Bertha driver under my name..that's great, I love it! :laugh:


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Its kinda weird because both shafts are stiff flex. I've been doing some research on shaft flex and i think I'm going to try a regular flex and see if anything happens if not then i will definitely see a pro.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Shaft length? Grip size?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Lie angle?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't overanalyze it yourself. See a pro and take both drivers. Some drivers are made with the face closed or open to combat a hook or slice. It could also be a weighting issue. And also remember that not all "S" flex shafts are the same. There are no standards, so one company's "S" could be another company's "R" or vice versa.

I would advise hitting your 3 wood or a long iron off the tee box until you get the driver straightened out.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Both drivers are normal length and grip size. I have tried hitting my 3 wood and 3 iron from the tee just to keep in the fairway but it would be really nice to have 60-80 yards closer into the green. I guess my best bet is to see a pro or some sort of help.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

cbwheeler said:


> Don't overanalyze it yourself. See a pro and take both drivers. Some drivers are made with the face closed or open to combat a hook or slice. It could also be a weighting issue. And also remember that not all "S" flex shafts are the same. There are no standards, so one company's "S" could be another company's "R" or vice versa.
> 
> I would advise hitting your 3 wood or a long iron off the tee box until you get the driver straightened out.


Cbwheeler is absolutely correct. The shaft flex letter on most shafts is pretty much worthless. Take both clubs and have the checked for frenquency, total weight, lie and face angle. Once you've established what they are, you'll have a starting point. What shafts are in your irons? You also didn't mention a fairway wood, do you have one and what shaft does it have? I like to keep my driver and fairway wood shafts the same since I swing them the same. Let us know how things work out.

BT


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

GolfKid22 said:


> Both drivers are normal length and grip size. I have tried hitting my 3 wood and 3 iron from the tee just to keep in the fairway but it would be really nice to have 60-80 yards closer into the green. I guess my best bet is to see a pro or some sort of help.


That could be part of your problem. Fact is, most people don't fit into standard clubs. I sure don't..so, first off, get yourself properly fitted for clubs, by someone who knows what they're doing. Then, go see a pro, and have them look at your swing, to try and see if there is anything else you need to correct. Best of luck.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

GolfKid22 said:


> The weakest part of my game is off the tee. I was using a Nike NDS 9.5 driver and was slicing it to the right just about every time so my dads buddy let me have his Titleist 983 9.5 driver and I'm hooking it now.


I know how frustrating that is. I went out yesterday and I used my 500cc driver and I like had a killer slice. Then I went to my hybrid and I hooked it like he**. I think I am going to go back to my Ram 400cc driver. I have recently hit that one pretty nicely.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

300Yards said:


> That could be part of your problem. Fact is, most people don't fit into standard clubs. I sure don't..so, first off, get yourself properly fitted for clubs, by someone who knows what they're doing. Then, go see a pro, and have them look at your swing, to try and see if there is anything else you need to correct. Best of luck.


I think you are correct. Does anyone know off a place to get custom fitted? Can someone at ****sporting Goods do it cause i live right near one?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

You can get halfway fitted at a sporting goods store, but if you want to be truly fitted, consult a pro. There is more to being fitted than just swing speed, wrist to floor, and lie angle. You can't get truly fitted unless you are hitting golf balls, seeing a repeated ball flight and striking pattern, hitting a few different clubs, and swinging freely at a target. Some people might get lucky and get a good fit, but if you want the absolute best, consult a pro. Most of them will do it for free as long as you order through the pro shop.

The sportings good stores are good for getting second opinions, and using the launch monitors they have. I would recommend getting about four different opinions. You're going to be using these clubs for a long time, so make sure you get them right.

I got five different opinions and also made some much needed swing changes before ordering my new irons. While how you are built has a good impact on how your club needs to be built, how you swing has a greater impact, so if you are planning on improving by seeing a pro anytime soon, I would do that first, then get clubs fitted to your new swing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

The biggest issue i had that caused me to do these weird things off the tee box were my shaft and my degree and also shaft length. Once i got those things fixed i was much straiter off the tee box and it improved my game a lot... So you should go to a local golf store where they can analyze you to see what would best fit you.

Good Luck.

Matt


----------

